# Skystar hd2 instalacja

## arek19870530

Witam, mam ma[list]y problem, prubuje zainstalowac karte dvb wg poradnika

[url]http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Azurewave_AD_SP400_CI_(VP-1041)#Technisat_Skystar_HD2[/url]

Podczas instalacji wyskakuje mi blad"

```
CC [M]  /home/arek/skystar/s2-liplianin/v4l/flexcop-hw-filter.o

  CC [M]  /home/arek/skystar/s2-liplianin/v4l/flexcop-dma.o

  CC [M]  /home/arek/skystar/s2-liplianin/v4l/dvbdev.o

/home/arek/skystar/s2-liplianin/v4l/dvbdev.c:36:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[3]: *** [/home/arek/skystar/s2-liplianin/v4l/dvbdev.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/home/arek/skystar/s2-liplianin/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/arek/skystar/s2-liplianin/v4l'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

moja wersja kernela to 2.6.39-rc3

mecze sie z tym od ho ho i ani razu mi sie jeszcze nie udalo tej karty zainstalowac pod linuxa

pomoocy

----------

